# Writing > General Writing >  Thematic Thread

## Danik 2016

This thread suggests a theme where one can post anything related to it, a song, a text (poem or prose by oneself or a famous author), a picture...and so one until someone changes the theme.

And the first theme is *MUSIC*:

One of my international favorites _Dumari ja Spuget:_ SKULAA TAI DELAA (TOIVON TUOLLA PUOLEN) by Tuomari Nurmio:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gJMKalxms4

----------


## Danik 2016

The page was down all day, reached it with a new VPN. Just installed Tunnel Bear and am now in US. I`ll wait for one or two days to see if they restore the lost posts including my last one from Saturday. If not I´ll restore it as well as possible.

----------


## Danik 2016

I´ll try to recuperate at least some of the links from my last post, to set the thread going again. Unfortunately the context is lost:

One favorite but very sad piece, Adagio by Albinone:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u99f9RAvwu4

Poem The guitar by Garcia Lorca:https://poets.org/poem/guitar

I liked the reading of the poem in Spanish with pictures of Lorca and Spain in the Spanish civilian war:https://www.youtube.com
/watch?v=JmO4loi4LoI

As I´m not registered at you tube there might be ads.

----------


## tonywalt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGQLXRTl3Z0

Mischa Maisky plays Bach Cello Suite No.1 in G

----------


## Danik 2016

Wonderful, just saved the video. Thanks Tony!

----------


## tailor STATELY

?? hmmm... Looks like the ether bunny has a buddy who has eaten many posts  :Frown:  Is it LitNet wide ?

Enjoyed the Adagio and found an interesting aside to the piece that muddies the waters of authorship: https://www.cbcmusic.ca/posts/18137/...-biggest-fraud

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

Thanks for unearthening the page again, Tailor, yes it was LitNet wide as the much frequented thread I opened at the time shows. The above, before Tony´s post is a meager attempt to recuperate my last posts. To the exclusive LitNet sports like braving spams and technical issues in general we can now add preserving posts elsewhere.
I am stunned about the article on the Adagio, which I always knew as Albinoni's. But give Cesar his due!

Does any one want to use the opportunity to suggest a new theme or do we go on with music?

----------


## tailor STATELY

João's legacy feted today at a venue in Davis, California (about 100 km from my home) headlined by his daughter Bebel Gilberto and Sergio Mendes: 
https://www.mondaviarts.org/event/20...ary-bossa-nova

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

Great, that his daughter is playing João Gilbertos music in California. Though there is a more depressing matter involving his inheritance:
https://www1.folha.uol.com.br/intern...eritance.shtml

Recently discovered another singer family, the Kelly Family. This song was a great hit in Germany:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb3MJUbpnSk

----------


## tailor STATELY

It's tragic when families get out of sorts when it comes to inheritance issues, one hears about it all too often.

Hadn't heard of the Kelly family before (re-iterated in their wiki: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Kelly_Family ) NIce vocals in the song by John Kelly... New word learned from the Kelly's wiki: Benelux Union (Belgium/Netherlands/Luxemburg: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benelux )

10 more succesful family groups: https://www.smoothradio.com/features...he-corrs-2015/ and one song by The Isley Brothers, _Twist & Shout_: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTaqn8_gMR0

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

I remember the Carpenters, The Bee Gees and of course, The Jackson 5. Michael was vocally to his family what John Kelly must have been to his. I also remember that Twist and Shout song. It was a hit here to. I will complete this post tomorrow. Am on tablet now, it is more difficult to include the links here.

----------


## Danik 2016

Going on with the theme of family bands. An interesting, very formal but synchronized rendering of "Yesterday" by the King sisters.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpXAflVpGsQ

And the Brazilian Fat Family a band of the 90 which has since lost important members:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfoPnmr3nkE

https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fat_Family

----------


## tailor STATELY

A saved snippet that was stripped from LitNet from this thread that I found still in my notes: 



> I enjoyed the energy of the gospel songs that are reaching out to the youth.
> 
> _Beethoven Silence_: A wonderful piece of music. I found the following as a Youtube suggestion that followed: 
> Erik Satie: _Once Upon A Time In Paris_... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9WK...PAqNbw&index=4 The music is beautifully accompanied with paintings by Edouard Leon Cortes depicting a bygone era. If I never see Paris in person these are the images I would keep in my mind's eye.
> 
> LOL, the next link started with a commercial that had me a bit confused, but I persevered... A nice compilation of [i]Stand by Me[i]... a bit of research got me this: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


~~~~

King Sisters... a wonderful harmony and elegance from the 60's covering "Yesterday".

Fat Family... What a joyful range in their gospel rendition of _Oh Happy Day_ !. I see they have S.P. roots. Using google translation I read the grandchildren are continuing with the music tradition. Alzo from O retorno (The comeback) translation: 


> Fat Family was a time away from the mainstream media, but during this period they worked hard on the gospel career, singing in churches, festivals, congresses, weddings, and other events. They participated in several CDs of singers such as Preacher Luo and Daniel Ribeiro. They also participated in the DVD of the group Harmonia do Samba, singing the song Just One Touch.
> 
> In 2014, the group received the invitation of the presenter Celso Portiolli to participate in the board. The group debuted the new board of the program Domingo Legal.
> 
> In 2015, member Kátia received an invitation from Rede Record to participate in the reality show "Beyond the Weight" of the program Today. However, she left the program in the first week, after discovering that she was pregnant with her third child.
> 
> In 2016, with the contract of WB Productions Artistic, the group returns to the stage, after a long period without recording. He made several appearances on TV shows such as High Hours, All Yours, Legendary and Sabbath with Celso Portiolli. The group also performed at Virada Cultural in São Paulo in the same year. On May 20, 2016, the group released the new work song "Move That Neck There", whose music video featured actor and singer Thiago Abravanel. [6]
> 
> On September 8, 2019, during the program Faro Time, they released the song "Olha Pra Mim" after a few months the death of the member Deise Cipriano


 Here's the vastly stripped down en. version of their wiki: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fat_Family

Bob Marley's kids: Ziggy Marley and the Melody Makers... 


> Originally formed at the request of their father, Bob Marley, it was only after his death that the Melody Makers came into their own.[2] Their vision, however, is similar to their father's desire to bring people together through music and the Melody Makers' pop-reggae sound has certainly done that. The band is comprised by four of Bob Marley's ten children, vocalist/guitarist Ziggy, vocalist/guitarist/drummer Stephen, vocalist Cedella, and vocalist Sharon. As the eldest male, Ziggy is viewed by the press as the group's leader, with Stephen often sharing in the songwriting and lead vocals.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ziggy_Marley_


Music sample: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWb7iHPodbY

Posting before they turn off the power here in my corner of California... (again/4th time):

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

Whats going on in California? Is that still because of the Wildfires?

Fine that you found this post. I am saving bigger posts on Word now.

Enjoyed Ziggy Marley and all the information about The Fat Family . One doesn´t hear about them anymore. The younger generations here, have a very different taste in music.

Ziggy Marley somehow reminds me of this song:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP9wms6oEMo

----------


## tailor STATELY

Yes, our local (monopoly) energy company has been peremptorily turning off power to hundreds of thousands of California families to mitigate fire danger (with tragically mixed results). Recently we went without power for 4-days straight... power still on now... waiting for shoe to drop as we have been receiving notifications due to wind-weather and severe dry conditions.

KCRA TV Channel Update: "SACRAMENTO, Calif. 
Citing improving weather conditions, Pacific Gas and Electric Co. says it will not shut off power Wednesday to 83,000 customers in *El Dorado* (my home county), Nevada, Placer, Sierra, Yuba and western Sonoma counties.

Tens of thousands of customers in the Bay area and Northern California had the power shut off Wednesday.

The shutoffs are part of PG&Es Public Safety Power Shutoff program, which is designed to reduce the threat of wildfires that could be sparked by lines brought down in gusting winds. PG&E's equipment has been blamed for causing a series of destructive wildfires in recent years.

The weather models in advance of this wind event were extremely variable -- showing the possibility for either a rain event or a dry offshore wind event. Given what we knew 48 hours out -- which is when we want to first alert customers about a possible PSPS -- power lines serving about 300,000 customers met our criteria for shutoff, PG&E said in a statement. With the changing weather conditions in real time, lines serving about 83,000 customers no longer meet our criteria for shutoff. We received precipitation in these areas and are observing high humidity levels from weather stations there.

PG&E noted that roughly 14,000 customers in Butte, Plumas, Tehama and Yuba could still be affected.

PG&E's power shutoffs have drawn ire from residents, businesses and local governments. Gov. Gavin Newsom has threatened a possible state takeover of the troubled utility."

Interesting comparison between Ziggy's and George's song; I enjoy George's music a lot.

77 Bombay Street: 


> 77 Bombay Street is a Swiss folk rock musical group that was formed in 2008 in Scharans, canton Graubünden.[1] It consists of four brothers Matt, Joe, Simri-Ramon and Esra Buchli. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/77_Bombay_Street


Music sample... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dwwhj8tHqPw "up In The Sky" is also noteworthy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5gnStKjFSw

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

I heartily wish, that the weather improves in your part of the world (winter is near), so no power shutoffs anymore. It must be very annoying, but at least the administration is taking care of your security and wellbeing.

I found BombayStreet 77 slightly amusing. I am not used to associate the so burgeous Swiss with music bands. Of course, this is a prejudice.

This one you certainly know, but I didn´t know the band was German:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...ature=emb_logo

----------


## tailor STATELY

Thank you... We may get some rain next week and now have a generator to power our water pump, lights, and fridge/deep freeze, etc.

Scorpions ! Yes, I still listen to their music often; have been a big fan siince the early 80's... and they still rock on. My daughter fell in love with this Scorpions song back in the day: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4RjJKxsamQ

Changing gears, from the Summer of love (1967)... (well, that's how I always think of it): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiMCTjO_dHI

and the immortal _Hair_ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt_yKPNORLM

The Cowsills (Pop royalty to my mind): 


> The Cowsills are an American singing group from Newport, Rhode Island, six siblings noted for performing professionally and singing harmonies at an early age, later with their mother. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cowsills


Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

Interesting Scorpions song, I remember it somehow.

Enjoyed The Cowsills Video, very funny, very good. Had never heard of them. Now, of course you remember the other Hair.
Here a Brazilian Version of Aquarius.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sN5m9jDwyf0
50 years ago

----------


## tailor STATELY

I love the song _Aquarius_... have never seen the whole play of _Hair_.

The Cribs: 


> The Cribs are an English indie rock band originally from Wakefield, West Yorkshire. The band consists of twins Gary and Ryan Jarman and their younger brother Ross Jarman. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cribs


... two shows in S.P. in 2011.

The Cribs music sample (Genre: UK Indie Rock)... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WEHjgjirFw

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

Do you like this one (Udo Lindenberg)? For German Rock fans he is a legend, still on tours with his 73 years:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xx_azpcyBiA

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Udo_Lindenberg

----------


## tailor STATELY

Easy to listen to, enjoyed Udo's music very much. There was a note that this was his only English LP "(er) hat nur eine LP in englischer Sprache aufgenommen" (this album from 1971)... too bad. Noteworthy to me that he has worked with Eric Burdon, and other notables. It's a shame his voice has diminished somewhat, but his Facebook page has several concert dates set for 2020... https://www.facebook.com/UdoLindenberg/

Mamonas Assassinas (1-set of brothers included in the band): 


> Mamonas Assassinas was a satirical Brazilian rock band. Their lyrics, music and live performances were as famous as their tragic end: on March 2, 1996, the plane in which they were flying crashed into the Cantareira mountain range, near São Paulo, causing the death of all the band members... band member Julio Rasec told reporters he'd had a nightmare the previous evening about the plane crashing - but laughed it off. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mamonas_Assassinas


Metal sample w/ lyrics https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNunfEzmhbY

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

If you like Udo´s music maybe you'll enjoy his performance https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67tLOd1uM8Y in the German version of
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgnClrx8N2k.

Of course I remember the Mamonas Assassinas and their tragic accident.They were so very young and their irreverence was something quite uncommon at the time. One cult song was My yellow Brasilia : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DO0Uq6aET_A. You can imagine the lyrics, but I couldn´t resist including this iconic song about the girl with the wonderful hair and the guitar like body, which every one sung at the time.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Udo in 1979... so young... I like his Teufel version besser (wrestlers aside).

Mamonas Assassinas: (lol) Interesting mix of music within the piece.

Orbital: 


> Orbital are an English electronic dance music duo from Sevenoaks, Kent, England, consisting of brothers Phil and Paul Hartnoll... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orbital_(band)


Music w/ nice nature video: _Halcyon On and On_... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV-hSgL1R74

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

Lol!Your German is improving!

Enjoyed the electronic dance video, specially watching it in 3D. The music sounded familiar, probably used also as background music.

I'm not very familiar with electronic dance music but here a Brazilian sample:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFuF6F0e5EQ

Street Dance:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Zujrj-93YY

----------


## tailor STATELY

Enjoyed the upbeat electronica _MSX CLUB 90s_

The street dance was also fun; a nice mix of music/beats.

Music and dance evolution 50's- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsqP34Ir4oM

The Knife: 


> were a Swedish electronic music duo from Gothenburg, formed in 1999. The group consisted of siblings Karin and Olof Dreijer, who together also run their own record company, Rabid Records. The group gained a large international following in response to their 2003 album Deep Cuts... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Knife


_Forest Families_ by The Knife... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-RnJTaXoUA

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

Fabulous video about the evolution of dance. The different rhythms were very well presented.

Sweden was the last country I would associate with electronic music, interesting video.

A bit about Brazilian dance rhythms:https://theculturetrip.com/south-ame...ld-know-about/

A presentation of some dances:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTya8Z7Onbo

And here dances from A to Z. A lot of them are new to me:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrWFbTM68dY

----------


## tailor STATELY

The first video you shared depicts hip movements similar to the more frenetic Polynesian dances.

The Samba basic step is mesmerizing in its simplicity https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMsRzvei_AI... to think women are recommended to wear high heels!

The Jongo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqedt7qcTaE

Carioca Funk moves (and various offshoots of Funk dance) are similar to pop music video dance nowadays in the USA.

Bumba Meu Boi is interesting in its pageantry costumes and seemingly modern dance moves... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwbubICABPE

Forró... love this dance; saw some of these moves at my grandson's wedding by the younger crowd... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c33sqgUUJKg (at a Stuttgart festival)

Carimbó... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1iuXwQft8I... simple, elegant, and colorful.

Capoeira... I've seen these martial arts moves depicted on the telly and movies... many elements are also used in Jamaican & African martial arts.

Lundu... like a step/tap dance in one form and a graceful community dance in another: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erQi9lUIMHM... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRyU4uNRR1A

Baião (rhythm & beat)... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVP74d4QiEg... and a playful dance with many recognizable movements: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeZ0B36sy1c

Xote... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYR_u7rgQAg... this version very sensual and playful.

re: "A presentation of some dances"... a joyful celebration of styles (football included).

re: A-Z... many I didn't recognize either.

... and lastly some Eastern influence elegance: 

• https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoXNG2n3GiY
• https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbmjpVh4kgM

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

Official Theme now is DANCES

Enjoyed your very thorough dive into Brazilian Rythms. Interesting to know that forró is a popular rhythm in US too. 
Unfortunately the funk balls, which are so popular among the young have also a very dark side to them:
https://www.efe.com/efe/english/worl...000262-4124091

----------


## Danik 2016

No editing possible of the post above, so continuing here: I was very impressed with the two videos, specially with the beautiful arm movements of the peacock dance.

Some folklore dance videos I liked:
India:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5mhNH-syXU

Israel(or US?):https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYuYojyDwN4

Russia:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JkJmZXgy1s

Italy(Tarantela):https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bf3203SRn_I

Now some US dances:

Square dance, reminds a bit Brazilian ciranda and quadrilha:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Upu1l3eLid4

Country dances: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSf40fkZAow and performance:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxcjbHJ4zsc

And of course: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a1NL9DKHCE

----------


## tailor STATELY

re:
India... wonderful music and choreography with interesting roots (Indian and Islamic) including Indian classical (Kathak dance), Ghazal (Islamic poetry form), and Qawaali (Sufi Islamic music form)... 


> "Aayat" (English: "Verses from Quran") is an Indian film song from the soundtrack of the music album of Bajirao Mastani. The usage of the word "Aayat" in the song is to describe Bajirao's love for Mastani by saying I remember you like "Aayat" from Bajirao to Mastani. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aayat_(song)


Kathak Dance: 


> According to a BBC Arts article, Kathak is unique in being practiced by the Muslim community of the India, and thus has a "historical link to Islam. Farah Yasmeen Shaikh, a Muslim and a disciple of Pandit Chitresh Das in the Lucknow school, considers Kathak as a "confluence of Hindu and Muslim cultures", and has presented her performance in Pakistan...
> While most scholars consider Kathak as an ancient art, some such as Margaret Walker suggest the modern Kathak is a 20th-century phenomenon, more a form of cultural revival, if one relies on the music-related Indian documents. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kathak


Israel... Definitely Jewish in origin the "Bottle Dance" was fun to watch.

Russia... Kalinka: 


> a Russian song (and dance) written in 1860 by the composer and folklorist Ivan Larionov and first performed in Saratov as part of a theatrical entertainment that he had composed. Soon it was added to the repertory of a folk choral group... The refrain of the song refers to the kalinka, which is the snowball tree (Viburnum opulus). https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalinka_(song)


... a lively entertaining dance.

Italy... Familiar song. Fun to watch the children dance... reminds me of my grade-school days learning traditional dance outside on the school grounds: the "girls" were all into it and the "boys" lagged a bit.

Square... Fun; similar to the traditional dance I cited above.
Promenade and Do-Si-Do! 
• https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Promenade_(dance_move)
• https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Do-si-do

Country... Never learned these dances, but I enjoy watching "the kids" dance the various country styles (I'm a city boy relocated to the country).

"And of course"... (lol), much more familiar. The last dance I danced at was with my Grand-Daughter at a Father-Daughter dance subbing for her Father who was out of town at the time when she was an early teen... lots of Twists and twirls... had a grand (sic) time.

Two contrasting Slap Dance/rhythms:

• https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snW37LE1-Ug
• https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wx9FcLRB3EQ

A to Z of African (contempory/non-tribal) Dance... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LInMiYj6ZVE

... and lastly some Tribal African Dances: https://binoandfino.com/blog/2015/12...ican-countries

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

Enjoyed the slap dances:

Here a German Oktober Fest dance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g2y2bjgkko

The Brazilian Quadrilha of the June festivities( today danced mostly in school events and small towns):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFAzQ4I_m8Y

Portuguese dance:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPziGVYuV1Q

(Back later for more)

----------


## Danik 2016

Some of the African dances seemed familiar to me, but the names in the A-Z thread are all unknown to me.

To finish Highlights from an African Musical(Zimbabwe):https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxfTx5uotq4

and a dance by the Brazilian Company Corpo:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21wa_ikyoH0

----------


## tailor STATELY

Oktober Fest dance: Love the traditional costumes and uplifting music. Back in the day enjoyed some October Fest celebrations in California.

The Brazilian Quadrilha: Joyful  :Smile: 

Portuguese dance: ditto

African Musical: Enjoyable fusion of traditional tribal dance and adaptive modern dance.

Brazilian Company Corpo: Modern dance - the young lady reminds me of a marionette... makes me sad after a fashion. 

Thousand Hands Dance... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZZWnkHomis

Balinese Dancers... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEsfevRfjCI

Persian Dance... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1tNJAOEPhw

Swine Lake... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krDUAHwpSXk

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

re Oktoberfest: So some Germans must have found their way to California.
re Companhia Corpo:Yes, I think that was the idea, the woman as a kind of doll or marionette.

Wonderful dances all of them. I enjoyed the precision of movements of the Balinese Dance and both Persian Presentations specially the second stately one, everything perfect starting with the dresses to the synchronicity and criativity of the presentation.
Swine Lake Well I never... :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol: Put it in the German Forum.

Because of the season I suggest we change the theme to CELEBRATIONS, we can always get back to this one.

So, first the Chrismas Parade of Gramado a city in the far south of Brazil, probably inspired by Disney Land. The city is cute, I´ve been there many years ago:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXX_T5gGN34

Sâo Paulo iluminated for Christmas from an inusitated point of view: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3GChc3UTfY

Yemanja Festival, February 2nd. People go to the beach and bring their gifts for Yemanjá to the sea. Yeamanjá is associated to the virgin Mary in a kind of religious sincretism:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xGkStQKHjQ

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yem%E1%BB%8Dja#Festivals

----------


## tailor STATELY

Parada de Natal: Joyful! So many Ms. Santas; it does look Disneyesque.

S.P.: Quite an unusual point of view... beautiful city.

Yemanja Festival; Syncretism (had to look it up)... 


> (/'s??kr?t?z?m/) is the combining of different beliefs, while blending practices of various schools of thought. Syncretism involves the merging or assimilation of several originally discrete traditions, especially in the theology and mythology of religion, thus asserting an underlying unity and allowing for an inclusive approach to other faiths. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syncretism


: Interesting mix of cultures within each region, and differences without.

Kwanzaa: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kwanzaa:

• https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzrYUhMJZY0 (typos notwithstanding)
• https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXXyN0t5kcc

Boxing Day: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boxing_Day: 

• https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L99hWdZGelI

Christmas Lights:

• https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1qq79WMHfI
• https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSYuP0sw6eo
• https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lT6iMGq_voY

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

re: Lol! The Ms. Santas probably enjoyed their job and the extra money that, I think, came with it.
Re: Syncretism-forgot to add the link. For example, Iemanja, the Queen of the Sea is related tho the Virgin Mary and both are represented by the colors blue and white.

The Kwanzaa dance is very interesting, it seems to mix very primitive and very modern elements.The Kwanzaa culture and Kwanzaa festivities seem to point out a middle class of Afro descendants which cultivate their own values and have formed a community. If my perception is right they are far more advanced than our Afro descendants which also cultivate their community values but still are mostly poor people and therefore much more vulnerable.

Boxing Day- I finally understood what the Boxing Day is for. Here we don´t have an official day for it but at Christmas Time, there are decorated boxes in several shops for tips.

----------


## Danik 2016

As editing is not possible, going on here:

Christmas Lights:here you excelled yourself (probably losing precious sleeping time):It is all very beautiful, I wondered at the extension and the creativity of the truck parade.
And at the Disney Parade every Fantasy of the Nursery Child finds itself represented. People must love it.

Some threads on the Chinese New Year celebrations:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYxC...?v=LYxCCfb7rIc

Bye, bye to the year of the pig, Hello to the year of the rat:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_gQYEnGQak

A bit long, but a very interesting thread about the Chinese New Year. It refers even to the poems people put on their doors:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EUsmbqnuw8

It is still a bit early, but the Christmas Truck Parade reminded me of the Brazilian Carnival Parade of the samba schools with their Thematic Cars:
Rio 2019 (several samba schools five or six I think):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ztLCSwg6k0

And the famous Rooster of the Dawn, the famous street Carnival of Recife (up there in the north east of Brazil):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jaUh43Bv3M

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galo_da_Madrugada

----------


## tailor STATELY

Merry Christmas !!!

re: Chinese New Year: Wonderful parades. A Christmas gift I received when I was a child, circa 1959 from my paternal Grandfather, was a gorgeous Chinese dragon carved from wood that articulated and was painted a bright scarlet-red... loved it.

Year of the (Metal) Rat: Creative Energy !! More Blue & white, etc. Pushing us out of our comfort zones ! (ugh)... Here's to an early Kung Hay Fat Choy !!!

Discovering China: Interesting video though not a fan of firecrackers, I but love the beautiful candle lanterns (both banned here due to extreme fire danger). Lion dance: amazing. 

Thematic cars: Huge crowd AND parade... some rather bizaar themes (lol).

Rooster of the Dawn: Galo da Madrugada - seemed smaller than the previous parade, but the Wiki says otherwise 


> It is named in The Guinness Book of World Records as the biggest carnival parade in the world, considering the number of participants.[2][3] In 2013, that number was more than 2,500,000 people.[4] Its size is only matched by Cordão da Bola Preta in Rio de Janeiro.[5]


... fun  :Smile: 

More White & Blue (with a poem reference)... https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/...anukkah-colors

Festivus:

• Wiki... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festivus
• How to celebrate... https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/23/livin...rnd/index.html

8 (more) Winter Traditions... https://www.lifesavvy.com/13991/8-wi...und-the-world/

Music: *Metal Rat...* 

• by Victor Alexeeff... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnXn...qJZKG&index=60
• by Russ Lossing/Mat Maneri/Mark Dresser... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weXrh1nLWS4

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

re :Biggrin: on´t like firecrackers either. They are a torment for all pets.

A bit more on Chinese Dragons:
https://www.chinahighlights.com/trav...se-dragons.htm

Enjoyed metal rat music! Hope it brings luck!

Lol about Festivus, I like the spirit of it, but don´t expect me to like that aluminum pole, though certainly more ecologic.

Urgent defense of the Christmas Tree:https://www.whychristmas.com/customs/trees.shtml

Just learned about that festivity:https://www.whychristmas.com/customs...ndcarols.shtml

And lastly a video with the famous Wiena Boys Choir singing traditional German Christmas Songs ( a rather long video):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHs3ba-P9Yk

Brazilian Carnival:
Samba School:This Carnival parade of Rio and São Paulo, which consists of dancers and floats is actually a yearly contest and follows strickt rules as to the time of the parade, the number of participants, etc. On the last day they is a evaluation of 9 items. The best schools of the main group are acclaimed the two worse drop to the second group, being substitutet by the two best schools of this second group. A bit more on it:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samba_school

The Rooster of the Dawn is the early riser`s street Carnival on Carnival Saturday of Recife and Olinda.

Intersting article about Chanucah.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Chinese Dragons: Interesting facts... didn't know there were 9 types of dragons, nor...

Christmas Trees: More good information. I live in a Christmas Tree farm area (3-within 2-miles) and my Grand-Daughter worked at one nearby Tree farm just this Christmas (her older Brother, Mother, and Father had also worked there in the past in one capacity or another). Personally, I haven't had a tree up for years (I hate to see trees cut down, and we have cats), but the family gathers at my Daughter's home, just up the hill from us, where an artificial tree serves its purpose for the tradition.

Christmas Choir: Wonderful tradition. I love singing in our choir for Christmas service. This year we sang many primary songs with the primary children for our Christmas service prelude music, then eight more traditional songs to support the rest of the Christmas Sacrament program.

Den Wiener Sängerknaben: Heavenly. I sang _Stille Nacht_ as well as a French version (_Sainte Nuit_) in grade school choir (Glee Club) for the '63-'65 Christmas programs... also other Christmas songs in other languages (I seem to recall one in Dutch) and some Hanukkah songs as well; from a 2015 post: http://www.online-literature.com/for...=1#post1309592 

I love the story of how _Stille Nacht_ came about https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZewpj0LRZg (full length BYU production movie dubbed auf Deustch (w/ English subtitles no less).

Brazilian Carnival: Ahhh... I thought the stadium looked incongruously long... 10-football stadiums long in some cases. An incredibly complex production from start to finish... a Samba Carnival Olympics !

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

Christmas Trees: When I was a kid, we always had a real Christmas Tree with real candles, not electric lights. But today I think it very important to preserve the natural trees. One never thought about how many trees were cut just to adorn a house for a few days.

Christmas Choirs are wondeful: There is one evangelical chuch on the other side of the street, where I live. One Christmas they gave the street a present by singing on the steps of the church. Every one stopped to hear them sing. And my mother loved the Singer Boys from Viena, I remember a cold rainy Christmas, when she took us to a church with Boys Choir.
I`ll watch the Christmas film, later on.
Your reference to an earlier post made me remember, that Jacob was another disappearance of LitNet.
Brazilian Carnival: Olympics? There much more passion involved in the Carnival Contest: Some years ago, when they saw their school wouldn´t win, their representatives invaded the centre and tore the sheet with the marks. All this live on TV.

A bit more about New Year Celebrations:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...ature=emb_logo

And a poem for the parting year:
https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poe...ontentId=25120

What do you think? Do we go on with celebrations in the new year, or would you like to suggest a new theme?

----------


## tailor STATELY

Real candles on a Christmas tree !; I have heard of this tradition but have never seen one decorated so - I'll bet it is an impressive sight. Yes, so many trees harvested for so short a time each year... 

re: "Brazilian Carnival: Olympics? There much more passion involved in the Carnival Contest:"... I meant my remark as high praise: I imagined each Samba School as its own city-state putting forth their best creativity, and yes, passion into their production... Perhaps the word "Olympics" has become ambiguous nowadays (connotation/denotation).

New Years: Loved the various backdrops for the New Year's celebrations. While I eschew firecrackers I marvel at the more elaborate pyrotechnics; a poem I posted not too long ago:

*fireworks 1967**

crackers and squibs sport as children delight
down by the river this 4th july night

hippies laud the summer of love nearby
blowing smoke into soap bubbles on high

cannonades take charge launching to great heights
then blossoms and spinners emerge like sprites

the finale commands the heavens blaze!

crosettes and willows vie with strobes, bees, and whistles ... fish dart a'glitter*
Wiki: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fireworks

On a sadder note in Sydney, Australia: Thousands sign petition to halt fireworks... "Sydney's famous New Year's Eve fireworks display to go ahead amid bushfire threat"... https://edition.cnn.com/2019/12/29/a...ntl/index.html... a bit of irony/tone-deafness in the article "The council added that the display will be "greener" this year using fireworks that are carbon offset."

re: "And a poem for the parting year": Beautiful poem... my favorite lines: 
*"Dance, dance, in sombre joy,
That after all the sullen play
The old world falls, the new world forms"*

 Elder Olson wiki... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elder_Olson
 Pavane wiki... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pavane
 A familiar Pavane by Gabriel Fauré w/ paintings by Claude Monet: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpgyTl8yqbw

Hmmmm, a new theme... how about memes ?

Have a Happy New Year !

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

re: Real candles on Christmas Tree: It looked beautifulProbably the German tradition, at our home it had to be a real fir tree with real candles. No plastic trees with electric lights. By decorating the tree, one had only to be carefully that the candle couldn´t set the whole tree on fire. But I´m very glad that you have this ecological conscience, specially as you own a forest of fir trees and could make money out of them.Way back on didn´t think about that.

re: Brazilian Carnival. Sorry, I probably misunderstood you. But what I wanted to say is that these passions aren´t always of the noble sort.To much prestige is involved in it and also, if I`m right, special financial support from the Major, for the next year.

So to the next theme "Memes". I´m going to make a rather timid start as I don´t know so much about them.
So first some links:
https://www.cbc.ca/kidsnews/post/the...-memes-of-2019 (I liked the egg and the Yoda baby, whoever Yoda may be).

Meme poem:
"Roses is red
violits are bluu
I can´t open mah mouth
Cus I eet some gluu"

----------


## Danik 2016

Editing impossible so going on here:

Some meme poems like the above seem faded to shake any orthographic certainty. 
But I liked this one:
http://craigsantosperez.com/meme-poems/

Some animal memes:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhSHQ8djAfA

I get bewildered at some of these memes, they seem just funny situations.

Still on New Year Festivities ( Sorry, bit out of order this time):

Fireworks 1967

Liked this poem very much, it recriates the atmosphere of the time: hippies and nature but also the tints of war. I like its ambiguity.
Thanks for looking up the bio of Olson. I should have done that.

Beautiful pavane! Wonderfully sinchronized slow movements.

And I read about Sydney. Here in Brazil they are not halting the fireworks, but at least there is a growing consciousness, that the noise is harmfull for pets and for some people ( the sic in the hospitals, for example). The Major of São Paulo intends to sue the firm responsible for New Years Fireworks, because thier were louder then permited.

Happy New Year!

----------


## tailor STATELY

Meme wiki: 


> An Internet meme, more commonly known as simply a meme (/mi?m/ MEEM) is a piece of media, traditionally combining image macros with a concept or catchphrase, which is spread from person to person via the Internet. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_meme


Loved your meme collection; Baby Yoda is everywhere.

"Roses is red" - lol

meme poems: Interesting. Enjoyed the free/short form utilized by csp

• csp: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Craig_Santos_Perez
• https://craigsantosperez.wordpress.com/

Animal memes: Yes, usually a photo that has some creative comment on it... usually not too much thought put into them, but sometimes the right combination either makes for hilarity (think Grumpy Cat) or deep thought. 

Found this article on promoting quieter fireworks: https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-...shire-50838804... I hadn't thought about autistic people or veterans with PTSD.

The Icebox-Plum Meme: http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2017/...tter-meme.html

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

double post

----------


## Danik 2016

Thanks for the wiki article, Tailor. I had a look at it before. You are quite right: "usually a photo that has some creative comment on it... usually not too much thought put into them, but sometimes the right combination either makes for hilarity (think Grumpy Cat) or deep thought." But one not always sees the point in the actual memes.

An intelligent though not so nice meme that turned viral at the time:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQak-F5k5X4

Meming about plums and baby shoes:

https://www.vox.com/2017/12/1/167232...ter-baby-shoes

Enjoyed the viki page and the poems of csp, never heard about the Island of Guam and the Chamorro People. I only am not sure, if his poems are meme poems their meaning goes much further. Could we include him in our old poets list?
"Say: “Mountains are sacred”

because we’ll teach our children: 

when you feel threatened, 

hold your palms out, touch 

your thumbs and pointers together 

to form a triangle"

Some of the shorter poems of csp reminded me of concrete poetry:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concrete_poetry

A famous German concrete poem by Ernst Jandl:Thanks for the wiki article, Tailor. I had a look at it before. You are quite right: "usually a photo that has some creative comment on it... usually not too much thought put into them, but sometimes the right combination either makes for hilarity (think Grumpy Cat) or deep thought." But one not always sees the point in the actual memes.

An intelligent though not so nice meme that turned viral at the time:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQak-F5k5X4

Meming about plums and baby shoes:

https://www.vox.com/2017/12/1/167232...ter-baby-shoes

Enjoyed the viki page and the poems of csp, never heard about the Island of Guam and the Chamorro People. I only am not sure, if his poems are meme poems their meaning goes much further. Could we include him in our old poets list?
"Say: “Mountains are sacred”

because we’ll teach our children: 

when you feel threatened, 

hold your palms out, touch 

your thumbs and pointers together 

to form a triangle"

Some of the shorter poems of csp reminded me of concrete poetry:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concrete_poetry

A famous German concrete poem by Ernst Jandl:Thanks for the wiki article, Tailor. I had a look at it before. You are quite right: "usually a photo that has some creative comment on it... usually not too much thought put into them, but sometimes the right combination either makes for hilarity (think Grumpy Cat) or deep thought." But one not always sees the point in the actual memes.

An intelligent though not so nice meme that turned viral at the time:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQak-F5k5X4

Meming about plums and baby shoes:

https://www.vox.com/2017/12/1/167232...ter-baby-shoes

Enjoyed the viki page and the poems of csp, never heard about the Island of Guam and the Chamorro People. I only am not sure, if his poems are meme poems their meaning goes much further. Could we include him in our old poets list?
"Say: “Mountains are sacred”

because we’ll teach our children: 

when you feel threatened, 

hold your palms out, touch 

your thumbs and pointers together 

to form a triangle"

Some of the shorter poems of csp reminded me of concrete poetry:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concrete_poetry

A famous German concrete poem by Ernst Jandl:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ernst_Jandl

"Markierung einer Wende (German)(Marking a turning point). Youll possibly guess the one word that needs translation: 

1944 1945
krieg krieg
krieg krieg
krieg krieg
krieg krieg
krieg mai
krieg
krieg
krieg
krieg
krieg
krieg
krieg

https://www.babelmatrix.org/works/de/Jandl%2C_Ernst-1925/Markierung_einer_Wende"

Shape poetry: http://www.shadowpoetry.com/resources/wip/shape.html

http://msregansamericanlit.blogspot.com/2014/12/

----------


## tailor STATELY

Odd, my apologies... I seemed to have dropped off on this thread many months ago. I'll take a look-see re: our poet's list: I cited _Gamma_ https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...8s-AeW-YI/edit earlier this session in another thread somewhere (Book Title Game ?) and try to find time to incorporate it/them.

I'll try to catch up soonest.

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

Its ok tailor.Quite forgot about this thread myself.

----------


## tailor STATELY

• Neymar: Adele, bowling, and all the while rolling (lol) !!!
• WCW take-off: hilarious
• Done... added to Gamma:
Craig Santos Perez

Wikipedia: 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Craig_Santos_Perez

Poetry on Wordpress:

https://craigsantosperez.wordpress.com/

Meme Poems:

http://craigsantosperez.com/meme-poems/

• Concrete poetry: I've had mixed success with this medium... most recently with the Alphabetical Sentence Game http://www.online-literature.com/for...light=alphabet a few months ago.

• Shape poetry: I've dabbled - but not much success.

• Nice poetry activity ideas in the blog. (Saved for further perusal).

Offering a new theme: Anything to do with *Elephants*...

: by Dali... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swans_...ting_Elephants

: a short movement "#5 - The Elephant" by Camille Saint-Sans : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1nVDoCnsNk (complete Suite of _Le Carnaval des Animaux_ at: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2RPKMJmSp0 )

: Elephant poems... https://www.poemsearcher.com/topic/elephant

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

Loved the theme Elephants  :Smile: . Just need some time to catch up with this thread.

Loved the children poems, he elephant tramping concert and the Salvador Dali picture

Just to start with:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZ4E2gHoz6g

----------


## tailor STATELY

lol... a lot of patience there...

Elephant Rock formations... https://www.google.com/search?q=elep...TOPSN8OihuTakM

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

Amazing indeed. Found some information about it: https://asianews.press/2020/08/20/th...-rock-iceland/

One of my favorite poems by Carlos Drummond de Andrade

The Elephant.
Carlos Drummond de Andrade
I make an elephant
out of my few resources.
Some wood
taken from old furniture
maybe will support it.
And I fill it with cotton,
with kapok, with sweetness.
The glue will fix
its pending ears.
The trunk is curled up,
it is the happiest part
of its architecture.
But there are also the tusks,
out of this pure matter
that I don't know how to describe.
So snowy is this wealth 
that wallows in circuses
unscathed by loss or corruption.
And finally there are the eyes,
where there rests
the most fluid and permanent
elephant part,
oblivious to all fraud.
Here is my poor elephant
ready to leave
looking for friends
in a bored world,
who no longer believes in animals
and doubts everything.
There it is, the imposing and 
fragile bulk, fanning itself
and moving slowly
its stitched skin
where there are cloth flowers
and clouds, allusions
to a more poetic world
where love regroups
the natural forms.
Go my elephant
along the peopled street,
but they don't want to see it
not even to laugh
at the tail that threatens
to abandon it to itself.
It's all grace, though
the legs don't help much
and its bloated belly
risks dropping down
at the slightest push.
It airs with elegance
its minimal life,
and there is no city
no soul willing
to collect 
the fugitive image
of this sensitive body,
the step clumsy
but avid and touching.
But avid for beings
and pathetic situations,
dates in the moonlight
in the deepest ocean,
under the tree root
or within the shells,
of lights that don't blind
and shine through
the thickest trunks.
This step that goes
without crushing the plants
on the battlefield,
looking for sites,
secrets, episodes
not told in a book,
that only the wind,
the leaves, the ant
recognize the shape,
but that men ignore,
because they only dare to show themselves
under the peace of the curtains
to the closed eyelids.
And late at night
my elephant comes back ,
but it comes back tired,
the wobbly paws
fall apart in the dust.
It didn't find
what it lacked,
what we need,
me and my elephant,
in which I love to disguise myself.
Exhausted from the quest,
the vast ingenuity left it
like simple paper.
The glue dissolves
and all its content
of forgiveness, of tenderness,
feather, cotton, spills
onto the carpet,
like a myth dismantled.
Tomorrow Ill start again.

(This is my attempt at translation. The original you can find among other sites at: https://astravessias.org/blog/o-elefante/)

----------


## tailor STATELY

Cool... 


> Some superfans have thought the Elephant Rock to resemble Cthulhu. One of Lovecrafts mythical creatures, a sea monster with the face of an octopus


... a literature tie-in.

Loved the poem... poet being/becoming the elephant is quite ingenious.

 Elephants in the news: https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/video-va...phant/2372674/

 Includes how to make a papier-mch elephant... https://www.google.com/search?client...UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

 Elephant fax... https://www.oysterworldwide.com/news...0is%2040%2C000!

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

Elephant in the news-Enjoyed the video specially the beautiful fruit tables one big and one small they provided for the elephants  :Smile: .

a video about making papier mch elephants -https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghh9JDbmDZc

Elephant haikus- http://elephantaday.blogspot.com/201...-44-haiku.html

Thunder(Jotalho)- The best loved elephant of Brazil: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lionel%27s_Kingdom

"Thunder (Jotalho) – Although the English name of this set of characters is given after Lionel, Thunder is the true main character in most stories. He is a green elephant, with human-like hands, and one of the most beloved characters created by Mauricio de Sousa. He is very shy, calm, and a pacifist. Thunder was originally created in 1962 as a symbol of the letter "J" of the newspaper Jornal do Brasil, thus deriving his original name Jotalho which is a augmentative of Jota (Portuguese for J), but the character ended up not being used and was later introduced as a support character for McFox in newspaper comics in 1965.[1] He is also used as spokestoon for the tomato sauce brand Elefante since 1968, originally derived from a newspaper strip joke involving him and Monica, but that eventually aroused interest for CICA (a defunct and now Unilever-owned Brazilian food company) to partner with Mauricio de Sousa to use the characters in TV commercials.[2] Due to his popularity he often appears together Monica and other characters in products and comics based in Monica's Gang."

Monica Toy (The American version is slightly stylized): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut2c0_tTSX8

----------


## tailor STATELY

lol... love the poems and the almost limerick.

My (quick) tries: 
*
Sesame Seeds #1

Titular Mister
Autumn Elephantasy
Snuffleupagus !

11/17/2020

the h is silent

gray pajama phants
tree stamping locomotion
trunk-like trumpet blares

11/17/2020*
• Jotalho... Thunder ! https://web.archive.org/web/20110517...a/jotalhao.htm

• Monica Toy... Cute cartoon shorts !!!

• Life-size pink elephant stolen from day care centre... https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-devon-45919420 Facebook... https://www.facebook.com/itvnews/pos...56244189597672

• A poem by Marianne Moore I adore "_Poetry_" contains elephants (VERY briefly) https://poets.org/poem/poetry 
... notably the poem also contains a line that elicited a quote by Marianne Moore I used prefacing my aforementioned poem "_Beneathe the Dogwoods of May_" (noted in another thread the other day)... "Poetry is the art of creating imaginary gardens with real toads".

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

"Titular Mister
Autumn Elephantasy
Snuffleupagus !"  :Biggrin: ...Loved that!

Question: Why and how would someone steal a pink elephant made to divert the people of a day care center? It certainly wasnt easy to transport and who would want or buy it?

The poem of Marianne Moore reminded me a bit of the Brazilian Modernists. Its sometimes a kind of lyric ramble.

Elephant Parade in So Paulo.

It all started with the cows in Zurich 1998 http://www.thespiritgolf.com/cows-on-parade.html and from there the event gained the world. The public loved them and pop artist attained visibility through them.
https://lobopopart.com.br/en/portfol...ade-sao-paulo/
Other parades followed. The Elephant Parade of So Paulo in 2017 was one natural sequel. One walked the street and suddenly came upon one of those huge works of art.
https://lobopopart.com.br/en/portfol...ade-sao-paulo/

Some more elephant poems:https://discoverpoetry.com/poems/elephant-poems/

----------


## tailor STATELY

• "Cows on Parade has raised more than $20 million for charitable organizations around the world." - wow !!!
• Elephant Parade... incredible! Beautiful art, and another way to raise money for the elephants. (So sorry about Mosha)... save the elephants.

• "The Blind Men and the Elephant" (one of the poems in the collection you shared): I remember reading a short story/parable about the poem and found one version... https://americanliterature.com/autho...d-the-elephant

• Baby Elephant Walk (orchestra featuring piccolo)... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wr0SSToZEMA

• Short story: "The Elephant"... https://lithub.com/the-elephant/

• Another: "How to Catch a Pink Elephant"... https://www.gpf-comics.com/fun/stories/pinkelephant.php

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

Enjoyed the short stories very much:
"The Blind Men and the Elephant"- I think it is clearer as the poem. The idea is that one tends to think that the parts one sees is the whole.
"The Elephant"-Very symbolic probably inspired by the short story of Murakami "The Elephant Vanishes".
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_El...nt_Vanishes%22
""How to Catch a Pink Elephant" Lol. Very well told. And I was fascinated by the facility of the proceedings.  :Biggrin: 

Kids(of all ages) corner:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Babar_the_Elephant 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMQgn5InnAk

Film:
The Elephant Man
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvJuJKOmZAY

Band:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA5nt9W6flE

Baby Elephant Walk- Very familiar, but cant say when and where I heard it. And I didnt know it was about elephants. The performance of the flute player is marvelous! Put it into the German Forum.

----------


## tailor STATELY

• I'd forgotten about Babar ! Celeste and Babar are so cute together.
• Elephant Man - I haven't seen the entire movie... will have to view it later.
• Elephant Stone... interesting sound (I like the sitar)... Wiki: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elephant_Stone_(band)
• Baby Elephant Walk was featured in the movie Hatari

• Band: Cage the Elephant... https://sharpmagazine.com/2019/08/09...nt-them-to-be/
& https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cage_the_Elephant
♪ : _Too Late to Say Goodbye_... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxL4XVs_B9M

• 20 Elephant Jokes... https://bestlifeonline.com/elephant-jokes/

• Mr. Ed's Elephant Museum & Candy Emporium... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMoBNyF0Pmo

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

Cage the Elephant- Sounds for me as a mixture of Rock and a slower more sentimental rythm

Enjoyed the jokes -specially the word games.

Interesting idea to turn a hobby into a museum and sweet shop. People must love it.


Poems on Elephants:

"And the Elephant played Ukulele": https://www.poemhunter.com/poems/ele...ge-1/28809940/

"I Am An Elephant": https://www.poemhunter.com/poems/ele...ge-1/36903387/

Comics:

Sidney the Elephant- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMCrB9NTuuY

Elephant Sanctuary:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADSUZO4FZM8

I looked for adds too, but there was so much about elephant abuse, that I didn´t want to post them.

----------


## tailor STATELY

 "And the Elephant played..." - cute; unfortunately I got a "Glock" Gun ad in the middle of the video; not appropriate for a poetry website IMHO... turned on VPN: should just get European & Russian ads now
 "I Am An Elephant!" - enjoyed
 Sidney: (lol) I remember him! "Craaaazy Elephant"
 Billie: YAY! No more chains!!!
 Yes, too much abuse... I think that's why we have no more large circuses in our country.

 Pygmy elephants... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDM5qrQF40w
 "A Little Girl and A Big Elephant"... an Indian Temple Elephant!... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhieTbWgURY
 A law in San Francisco, California: "25. Walking an elephant down Market Street in San Francisco is illegal, unless the elephant is on a leash."... who'd a thunk?... https://www.california.com/strange-laws-california/ which leads us to:
 Florida  "By law, you must feed the parking meter if you tie an elephant, goat or alligator to it"... https://www.good2go.com/blog/common-...t-pulled-over/
 R.E.M. - (self explanatory)... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_Jn...KPte9kjYbh1I70

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

- Sorry about adds in general, you get them, because I don´t subscribe to anything. But I didn´t know arms adds were allowed in US  :Frown: .

-Pigmy elephants- cute!
"A Little Girl and A Big Elephant"-Enjoyed the video so much that I tried to put it in the German forum. Than I had a surprise. The video isn´t free in Germany, because it is sold there. The girl is now 16 and lives in Germany and wrote a book about her and the Elephant. Shanty died.

-lol. "law25. "Walking an elephant down Market Street in San Francisco is illegal, unless the elephant is on a leash."... who'd a thunk?-Lol. I wonder what happens when the elephant get´s tired of the leash.
I always wondered why it was forbidden to take snails into US and specially why anyone would do it. But it seems that they are disease spreaders. California

-R.E.M.-Unavailable


Music for elephants:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfZfEkrhX1A
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1qQOGCyRbY

About elephants: https://www.wwf.org.uk/learn/fascina...acts/elephants

Elephant (everyday) Art:

https://za.pinterest.com/kleinaler/elephant-art/
https://www.wayfair.com/decor-pillow...67~465447.html

Video game:

Elephant Simulator: No idea how one plays it and if it is free

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8lkspY3q2s

----------


## tailor STATELY

• De nada... ads are a fact of life where all things become monetized for someone, even little girls with elephants it seems.
• Sorry for the R.E.M. fail... no longer works for me either. I chose it because of the lyric line "I'm pushing an elephant up the stairs" and the video showed the written lyrics with the music; here's another try at the music sans written lyrics: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzVDLAmoUkQ
• Yes, it's amazing how invasive a non-native species can be, snails or otherwise, in a new environment. 
• Music for elephants... interesting the effect of music on elephants (and others)
• Beautiful canvas prints.
• Oh, my... my view of the game showed a rampant elephant (after I pressed a few button selections) much to the dismay of other creatures... my resolution is not good enough on my laptop to make out the controls... so I really had no clue what I was doing (poor zebras). No charge (sic) for the game though apparently.

• Elephant Hawk Moth... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deilephila_elpenor
• And I always thought unicorns to be placid & benevolent: 


> In the 7th century, the scholar Isidore of Seville chimed in, noting that the unicorn “is very strong and pierces anything it attacks. It fights with elephants and kills them by wounding them in the belly.” - https://www.wired.com/2015/02/fantas...wrong-unicorn/


. Also from the same article: "Pliny, for instance, mentions that the unicorn has “the feet of an elephant”" referring to a more rhino-like than horse-like appearance.
• "7. 21 elephants to the rescue": 


> The stampede incident made people wary, and there was only one solution to ensuring the public that the Brooklyn Bridge would not collapse: In 1884, Jumbo, a seven-ton elephant, and his 20 elephant friends left their circus tent and went on a casual walk from Brooklyn to Manhattan. The parade across the Brooklyn Bridge was a proverbial walk in the park – people were happy, the elephants had quite the story to tell, and the circus got the promotional stunt of a lifetime. - https://www.ef.com/wwen/blog/languag...ooklyn-bridge/


• A review of short stories from Haruki Murakami's book: _The Elephant Vanishes_... https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/...phant_Vanishes

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

Tks so much! Will have to answer you by bits because of sight disturbances (colored spots and anty vision). I have to go much slower hopefully only the next days. Have been leading a too sedentary life on account of the pandemics.

----------


## tailor STATELY

De nada... I've been plagued by blurry vision & floaters in my right eye from my last two falls (hopefully no retina tears), so today I'm getting an eye exam and ordering new lenses and frames  :Smile: 

Take it easy and be well.

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

Hope your exam gets well and you get yourself a nice pair of new lenses/glasses. But how about the social distancing?

Yes, you are right. I was a bit disappointed when I discovered the commercial side of the nice story of the little girl and the elephant. As the song says: Money makes the world go round. 

I was fascinated by the Elephant Hawk Moth. Had not seen that "monster" before.

Looked up the Unicorn. I was wondering, why an imaginary animal is so popular in heraldry.
"In heraldry, a unicorn is often depicted as a horse with a goat's cloven hooves and beard, a lion's tail, and a slender, spiral horn on its forehead[30] (non-equine attributes may be replaced with equine ones, as can be seen from the following gallery). Whether because it was an emblem of the Incarnation or of the fearsome animal passions of raw nature, the unicorn was not widely used in early heraldry, but became popular from the 15th century.[30] Though sometimes shown collared and chained, which may be taken as an indication that it has been tamed or tempered, it is more usually shown collared with a broken chain attached, showing that it has broken free from its bondage." 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicorn

I found also that:
"A unicorn is a term in business world to indicate a privately held startup company valued at over $1 billion.[1]:1270[2] The term was coined in 2013 by venture capitalist Aileen Lee, choosing the mythical animal to represent the statistical rarity of such successful ventures.[3][4][5][6] Decacorn is a word used for those companies over $10 billion,[7] while hectocorn is used for such a company valued over $100 billion."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicorn_(finance)

----------


## Danik 2016

The 21 heroic elephants that traversed Brooklyn Bridge (must have been a sight for the onlookers) reminded me that there might be other famous elephants.

Elephants in history:
https://www.history.com/news/10-famo...s-from-history
And Baby Elephants Walk is in my playlist for cheer up music.

----------


## tailor STATELY

• Eye exam went well; better than expected actually: no retinal tears, age related glaucoma lagging, and the eye-floaters albeit annoying are inconsequential. The Eye Doctor told me no matter what our Dept of Motor Vehicles told me: I should be driving with glasses on. Prices were too dear to purchase lenses et al from this venue, so I'm shopping around a bit.
• I don't get unicorns and heraldry either; for business related references - just plain weird.
• Incredible famous elephants list: some for their valor and some not so.
• Glad you enjoyed the _Baby Elephant Walk_, it is quite uplifting.


• I #GiveThanks this day; so too these elephants?: https://fb.watch/1-KZNBE7e5/

• L.O.T.R. The Mûmakil / Oliphaunts of Harad... https://lotr.fandom.com/wiki/Mûmakil

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

-Congrats to your exam. Your sight must be very good if you have been driving without glasses. Lenses are expensive but maybe you find a good offer that can be paid in installments.
Enjoyed the Murakami reviews, some of them are funny. I read "The Elephant Vanishes" some time ago. If you haven´t read him yet, you might like him, he is an very elliptic author. His description of life in contemporaneous Japan are very realistic down to the song the guy is listening to on the radio, while he prepares his pasta. And then weird things, which make sense only on a deeper level, begin to happen.

The elephants with the pumpkin look indeed as if they are performing a rite. One wonders at the delicacy of their gestures.
-Thanksgiving + elephants:


Elephants At Thanksgiving: Novel based on a true story (The Elephant Series Book 1) by Tish O'Rea (Author)

Global Sanctuary for Elephants (GSE)-https://globalelephants.org/elephants_and_thanksgiving/ 

The Mûmakil 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJcbcPLBphw

Elephant Behavior:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnMA_7g2ntE

----------


## tailor STATELY

• Sight: Perhaps I was overly-giddy for being told I didn't need glasses for driving (I had worn them for 48 years while driving after all)... my vanity winning over my common sense, but my eyesight was still terrible. 
• "Inspired by true events, Elephants at Thanksgiving highlights the serious and long-lasting effects of childhood trauma, family secrets, and the lack of unconditional love."  :Frown: 
• I tried the GSE with no luck... 
• Cool Mûmakil video
• The baby elephant trying to show dominance over the cars is adorable.

• "'World's Loneliest Elephant' Moving To Sanctuary, With Help From Cher"... https://www.npr.org/2020/11/27/93950...=1606613418483

• A song I absolutely do not remember: _Elephant Stone_ by The Stone Roses... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elephant_Stone
... also the wiki for the song: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elephant_Stone

• Book: "Footfall" (spoilers!!!)... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Footfall I recall reading this SciFi book that I picked up at a used bookstore and rather enjoyed.

• The Elephant Apple: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dillenia_indica

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

re1: -
Sight: I think, there is a certain prejudice about glasses. People often look very cool in them. Here in Brazil, wearing expensive sun glasses is a sign of status. Some Brazilian celebrities (never mind the text) sporting their glasses: https://www.eotica.com.br/blog/oculo...es-preferidos/

-Sorry, I didn´t intend you to read the book. Saw the title as fitting for the season.
Maybe GSE doesn´t work in US-Here, another link: https://globalelephants.org/origin-o...for-elephants/

re2: 
-Touching story that of Kaavan. The good thing about celebrities is that they can make things happen. I hope all goes well, plane and all.

- “Elephant Stone”- Looked up the lyrics, poor elephant got into them by chance it seems.

- "Footfall"-Read the summary. Seems to celebrate the superiority of humans and technology over these alien elephants.

-Liked the green Elephant Apple


Elephant building: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elephant_Building

Elephant Constellation- (with some imagination):
https://www.constellation-guide.com/...-trunk-nebula/

An epic rescue video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Zkz6B9BRpo

----------


## tailor STATELY

 Sight: I may have posted before that I was traumatized when I learned I needed to wear glasses circa 1964 (fifth grade)... young-soon-to-be-teen (well, in 2-years); societal prejudices et al against the "unfortunate" here in California (to my mind). Being moved about from place to place due to my Father's work and the "ignominity" of wearing glasses pushed my psyche to the breaking part (and don't get me started on fearing "the bomb"). Still working out these issues I'm sure. 
The "elite" sporting glasses makes me feel ambivalent: I'm thinking "The Beautiful People" (Marilyn Manson) and "Shiny Happy People" (R.E.M.) played back to back in an endless loop...
That all being said I'm planning on blended-bifocal lenses with transition (darkening) lenses with the most durable frames I can get (I'm a klutz when it comes to glasses)... similar to my avatar pix. My profile pix is my most recent photo (this summer); I changed it a few days ago - shows me sans "specs".

 GSE: Got it ! 


> Our primary objective is to create a global coalition to ensure a safe, secure and humane future for captive elephants through the development and support of spacious, holistic, natural habitat elephant sanctuaries domestically and internationally. We bring a commitment to affect positive change and strive to foster a deeper comprehension of the intelligence and social complexity of elephants.


... I pray that they will be able to continue with these ideals in mind.

 Celebs: Yeah, I guess they can be good for something.

 Elephant Stone... I agree.

 _Footfall_... looking more contemporaneously and back the book is kind'a like the movie "Independance Day" in a way... a more extreme of this genre is the book _Battlefield Earth_ by L. Ron Hubbard (I own a first edition: like so many do (lol) )... spoilers: The movie of said _Battlefield Earth_ is the worst adaptation of a book to the screen I've ever seen (and may be the worst movie I've ever seen, prolly due to my high expectations).

 Elephant Building... (lol) well I never !
 
 


> The Elephants Trunk Nebula is a region of star formation, with more than 250 young stars identified within and around it... IC 1396 contains a number of globules similar to the Elephants Trunk, differing in size and shape. These appear as black silhouettes positioned against the nebulas bright clouds of gas... The brightest star visible in the region is Mu Cephei, also known as Herschels Garnet Star. The luminous red supergiant or hypergiant appears at the nebulas edge and lies at a distance of 2,840 light years from Earth. It is one of the largest known stars, as well as one of the reddest stars in the sky. It has a radius 1,260 to 1,650 times that of the Sun. If it were placed within our solar system, it would reach between the orbits of Jupiter and Saturn.


... too cool ! I love stellar photography !!!

 Stuck baby elephant: So heart-warming (sniff).

Elephant Dreams: https://www.theastrologyweb.com/spir...ning-symbolism

Mother's Elephant Stew (a similar recipe shared in the Food Game thread I believe some time ago): https://www.justapinch.com/recipes/n...hant-stew.html

Too late for Halloween: https://www.halloweencostumes.com/el...-costumes.html

Feng Shui: https://www.thespruce.com/use-of-the...g-shui-1274686

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

Sight: With me it was the other way round. I was almost born with glasses. One of my earliest memories is of a little boy throwing my glasses on the ground. Don´t know how old I was. And later I was often asked, why I hid my eyes behind the glasses. In 2010, my ophthalmologist suggested a cataract + myopia surgery and, for the first time, I crossed a street without glasses. It was wonderful. Now I use glasses mainly for reading and the PC. I even learned to mislay them. I didn´t before, I was to dependent on them. 
I'm planning on blended-bifocal lenses with transition (darkening) lenses with the most durable frames I can get. That looks fine. It seems to me that you look a tiny bit timider on the picture without glasses.

Elephant dreams: A very interesting thread, with its many possibilities. But dreaming about elephants must be very cultural too. If elephants are part of your environment or your job or subject of study the chance of dreaming about them must be much bigger.

Mother's Elephant Stew  Lol! I didn´t know any one ate elephant meat, but: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elephant_meat
Too late for Halloween: cute customs.

Feng Shui: I have seen the small ones in the stores, but don´t have an elephant in the house. Perhaps I should. I have several of these Chinese cats for luck. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maneki-neko

Elephant quotes- In Brazil one speaks about the elephant in the living-room when one refers to an obstacle or an awkward situation. Here are some more elephant quotes: http://quotecorner.com/Elephant-quotes.html

Elephants in Religion- About Ganesha- https://www.amritapuri.org/3714/ganesha.aum and a rather extensive Wikipedia article: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganesha
Although Ganesha is known by many attributes, he is readily identified by his elephant head.[8] He is widely revered, more specifically, as the remover of obstacles;[9] the patron of arts and sciences; and the deva of intellect and wisdom.[10] As the god of beginnings, he is honoured at the start of rites and ceremonies. Ganesha is also invoked as patron of letters and learning during writing sessions.[11][2] Several texts relate mythological anecdotes associated with his birth and exploits.

Religious Band: Ignore the Elephant: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I71bHTZhXco

I am amazed of the richness of this theme. Elephants like cats seem to be everywhere. In spite of it, I feel that I am running out of elephantine fuel. If you feel the same, I suggest a change of theme. Perhaps Stars, Planets and Co.. But it can be another theme too.

----------


## tailor STATELY

 Congratulations on your successful eye procedure ! 

My ophthalmologist was amazed that my left eye was far-sighted (sphere +0.25/cylinder -1.50/axis 001/add 2.50) and my right eye near-sighted (sphere -1.25/cylinder -1.00/axis 176/add 2.50)... I have always read books without glasses quite well.

"It seems to me that you look a tiny bit timider on the picture without glasses." Quite possible... my avatar pix was taken in 2005 at the Oakland, California Temple https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oakland_California_Temple grounds after a joyful "sealing" (eternal marriage ceremony) of close friends of mine. 15 years gone in a blink. The profile pix (only seen if one signs in evidently) is from this summer 2020; a more somber time after months of covid-protocols; at a friend's home prior to a small gathering for a sacrament service outdoors due to our not being able to use our church facilities due to said protocols. 

Reminds me to check on the status of the new S.P. East Temple (Brasil)... https://churchofjesuschristtemples.o...l-east-temple/ ... not much yet, but then it was only announced recently  :Smile:  

 Yes, it's a shame that elephants are used for food at all.

 Maneki-neko... very interesting, I have seen these cats but had no idea of their significance. 

 Another saying I use quite often is "How does one eat an elephant? - One bite at a time"; referring to dogged determination at tackling a large undertaking - perhaps similar to one of the quotes listed: "With patience and saliva the ant swallows an elephant." 

(lol) I've always appreciated Dorothy Parker's humor in her quotes... I even made an anagrammatic poem of one of them (posted somewhere earlier, I believe, on LitNet): 
*
An anagrammatic representation of the quote:
"Their pooled emotions wouldnt fill a teaspoon." 
- Dorothy Parker

O' Froth Tide Moon/Orion Sleeps (within)

o' froth tide moon 
auld silent one
- a poet's pillow

12/1/2016*

... this was a fun poem for me to craft and observe that one could find "Orion sleeps" embedded in the poem.

¤¤¤ and part of the transition of changing our theme too  :Smile:  ¤¤¤

 Fabulous birth story, and explanation, of Sri Ganesh... I can appreciate "Ganesha is also invoked as patron of letters and learning during writing sessions. - Wikipedia [11]"; "Paul Courtright says that Ganesha's dharma and his raison d'être is to create and remove obstacles. - Wikipedia [93]" ; Om; First chakra; temples; 3,000 BCE... a very colorful and rich cultural icon.

 Enjoyed the music of Ignore the Elephant.

 Agree... changing...

~~~~~ SPACE: Stars/Moon/Sun/Celestial/etc. Theme~~~~~
 5 Hours of Relaxing Psychedelic Space Rock - Travel Dos... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ors0wpcVDcc (added to my youtube music lists)

 Gustav Holst: _The Planets_ primer and youtube video of the BBC Symphony Orchestra playing the suite... https://www.npr.org/sections/decepti...s-solar-system (one of my favorite suites)

 "C. S. Lewis and the Seven Planets of the Medieval Cosmos"; Article/Web page that includes C.S. Lewis' poem "The Planets"... http://beyondthestarsastrology.com/2...dieval-cosmos/

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

-Thanks
-It´s curious, but fortunately the difference is not large enough to bother you. I became a bit hypermetric too, after surgery. It is funny, because I was used to place the book very near to the eyes.
-About the new East Temple here in São Paulo- As there isn´t any address on the link you posted, maybe they are still looking for or buying the terrain of the new temple. Covid probably retarded plans.
-O' Froth Tide Moon/Orion Sleeps (within)- Clever transformation- like the serenity of the poem.
- Didn´t know Psychedelic Space Rock could be so relaxing- Appreciating that right now!
-Grand Suite- It was not available on your link, but I found the Suite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Isic2Z2e2xs. I think he captured the characteristics of each planet so well.
- Enjoyed Lewis poem about the 7 planets. It reminds me of older English poems.
Great start, tailor!
-Nostalgic session: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkF3oxziUI4/

-About Uranus, Neptun and Pluto: https://iordanus.com/uranus-neptune-...r-personality/

-Poem-Evening Star-an improvable Edgar Allan Poe

EVENING STAR. 
Edgar Allan Poe

Twas noontide of summer, 
And mid-time of night; 
And stars, in their orbits, 
Shone pale, thro the light 
Of the brighter, cold moon, [page 29:] 
Mid planets her slaves, 
Herself in the Heavens, 
Her beam on the waves. 
I gazd awhile 
On her cold smile; 
Too cold  too cold for me  
There passd, as a shroud, 
A fleecy cloud, 
And I turnd away to thee, 
Proud Evening Star, 
In thy glory afar, 
And dearer thy beam shall be; 
For joy to my heart 
Is the proud part 
Thou bearest in Heavn at night, 
And more I admire 
Thy distant fire, 
Than that colder, lowly light.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Nostalgic: Great music: timeless... LZ at their finest.

UN&P... Interesting the influences of the heavens on our lives re: Astrology. I wonder the implications of the great conjunction of 12/21/2020.

Edgar Allan Poe's poem: enjoyed

• 12/21/2020 Jupiter & Saturn in conjunction... https://www.nationalgeographic.com/s...nter-solstice/

Only for the brave: a link to a poem (from the above) by Geoffrey Chaucer mentioning the 1385 A.D. Saturn & Jupiter great conjunction in olde English... _Troilus and Criseyde_... https://www.gutenberg.org/files/257/257-h/257-h.htm (added to Gamma)

• Colorizing Space Photos... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSG0MnmUsEY

• RIP Arecibo... 10 of Arecibo’s coolest achievements: https://www.sciencenews.org/article/...my-discoveries

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

- 12/21/2020 Jupiter & Saturn in conjunction. Good picture.! "I wonder the implications of the great conjunction of 12/21/2020". I believe particularly in US these implications can already be felt: https://risingwoman.com/special-astr...december-2020/ Rather tough, but I think there may be positive implications too, because the energy of both planets tend to equilibrate.
- This poem is one of your great finds, tailor:" Many Chaucer scholars regard it as the poet's finest work. As a finished long poem it is more self-contained than the better known but ultimately unfinished The Canterbury Tales." "The poem had an important legacy for later writers. Robert Henryson's Scots poem The Testament of Cresseid imagined a tragic fate for Criseyde not given by Chaucer. In historical editions of the English Troilus and Criseyde, Henryson's distinct and separate work was sometimes included without accreditation as an "epilogue" to Chaucer's tale. Other texts, for example John Metham's Amoryus and Cleopes (c. 1449), adapt language and authorship strategies from the famous predecessor poem.[2] Shakespeare's tragedy Troilus and Cressida, although much blacker[clarification needed] in tone, was also based in part on the material."https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troilus_and_Criseyde. I read the play by Shakespeare many years ago, but don´t remember it any more. 
RIP Arecibo- Interesting link about Arecibo's discoveries. Putting it into the astronomy thread though I fear no one gets there any more

-Colorizing space photos- Interesting video. Never thought about the complexity of the process of coloring astronomy pics.

Nostalgic corner: Moonwalk one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y71njpDH3co 
Moonwalk two: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkeEEk2VOAM

The Starry Night- Vincent van Gogh-
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Starry_Night

Moonlight Sonata: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Tr0otuiQuU

----------


## tailor STATELY

"Saturn represents rules, regulations, government and the traditional ways of doing this. Jupiter represents blessings, spiritual insights, and new ways of seeing things. There will be a battle between these two planets over the next year as they travel through Aquarius."... Bring it on 2021 !!!

Nostalgic corner: Brought a smile to my face... love to watch tap dancing, and a moon walk too !! Incredible.

Starry Night: I'm a big van Gogh fan; I have the van Gogh Museum on my facebook feed and have used _Starry Night_ on various splash screens for many years (currently on my ighome.com feed(s) screen with van Gogh's _Olive Orchard_ as my Win 10 screen image). Interesting to note that the MASP https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/São_Paulo_Museum_of_Art has (or has had) some paintings by van Gogh... with an exihibition scheduled for 2025 !!

• A short piano piece based on _Starry Night_... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZhrJ7e8Lvk

Moonlight Sonata: Love it... Coincidently this is possibly Beethoven's birthday month (baptised 12/17/1770)

• Artwork sent into space... https://www.barnebys.com/blog/today-...ks-of-art-sent (Voyager plates not withstanding)

• More music: Space Ambient Mix 21 - Planetary Suite, Silent Cosmos by Sonus Lab... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSBD...EO_rN&index=61

• The case for Planet 9 (sadly not about Pluto (directly)  :Frown:  )... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planet_Nine

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

I also love van Gogh! Unfortunately it wasn´t possible to browse through the museum. 
Here is a reference to Starry Night I haven´t noticed before, though I probably saw the film: https://id14withmamquevedo.wordpress...-starry-night/. 

And the picture was subjected also to this curious mathematical analysis: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WufKsOhkTL8 

Enjoyed the piano piece.

Very curious this art sent into space. 

Ah, MASP, MASP is our pride here in São Paulo. It is possible to explore a bit the permanent collection on the second floor, but I´m afraid images aren´t very HD: https://masp.org.br/acervo/explore


-Nostalgic corner-cinema-2001 Space Odissey- Opening: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WufKsOhkTL8

- Dvorak. Rusalka, Song to the Moon -https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Km1b1yZB5rY&feature=emb_logo

-Pluto´s planet status- Among astrologers the demotion of Pluto from planet status seems not to be unanimous. Here is a warm protest and I quite agree with it.: https://www.astrology.co.uk/news/dwarfplanets.htm

----------


## tailor STATELY

• I also haven't seen "Midnight in Paris" yet; it's interesting they stylized their promo art with Vincent's "Starry Night". I think I've read of the Yin/yang observation. I've also added another Vincent van Gogh facebook feed to my profile that shows many interesting modifications and adaptations and observations of his artwork... https://www.facebook.com/groups/1398...58764113117040

• Not what I expected: 2001's opening scenes are classic. I researched what I expected and found>>> https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=2473815429298315 

After watching the above I was reminded of an optical illusion I noted on facebook some months ago, and after a short search found this pleasing effect: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQB46kt8FLg

• MASP... much to explore on this website !!!

• Ah, here is 2001 again (see above)... Great music by Strauss and great cinematic creativity in transitioning from before and after the monolith appears to the future ! (a mere 19 years ago if my math is correct... Clarke was ever the optimist). 

• "Song to the Moon"... the link above was rendered inert, but I was able to locate it: The poetic lyrics (libretto by the poet Jaroslav Kvapil) are fabulously sung by Renée Fleming. I was not familiar with "Rusalka" and will have to remedy this oversight... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rusalka_(opera)

• I also agree that Pluto should have remained a planet in the eyes of astronomers; I have not and may never reconcile the fact - no matter how many times I hear the word Pluton or that Pluto/Charon is a binary system with eccentric tendencies. The fact that my college text on astronomy from my brief university days (circa 1972) is so outdated makes me feel preternaturally old.

• What's up with Neptune ?... https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard...ing-a-fragment . The video is quite impressive on this page as well "The Outer Planets: Hubble’s Continuing Legacy".

• Space junk: https://www.nhm.ac.uk/discover/what-...a-problem.html

• ... and let us not forget: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elon_M...Tesla_Roadster

• Short story: "The Color Out of Space" / H.P. Lovecraft... the download book icon is kind of small and the cover art looks wrong... but there it is: https://onemorelibrary.com/index.php...-of-space-2520 ... GENRE: Horror / H.P. Lovecraft

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

	Sorry about confusing the links, tailor ☹! 
	To the Facebook link I have only a partial access, as Im not inscribed, but it looks interesting. I love von Goghs strong colors.
	Interesting optical illusion moving the swirl in Starry Night.
	Another version of the Song of the Moon (Rusalka). I loved this interpretation by Leontine Price. The images of famous singers seems to be a bonus:
LEONTYNE PRICE - SONG TO THE MOON, RUSALKA (MY FAVORITE OPERA SINGERS OF ALL TIME) - YouTube
	Impressive information about Neptune. With the powerful modern technology, the skies have to give up a lot of their mysteries. Now this is going to happen today: https://astronomy.com/news/2020/12/j...inter-solstice
	Incredible the human talent for producing junk. But I can´t believe: a car floating in the universe! The ETs are bound to send us packing!  :Biggrin: 
	Never read Lovecraft before as I am not a fan of horror stories. But I read this story at a time and found it very well written. Reminds me a bit of Stevenson.
	An interesting festival: https://www.brooklynkids.org/black-future-festival/
	A poem (a bit long  :Biggrin: ):
FILIBUSTER OR MILIEU THESIS
entablature archetypal wrangle arguable arraign arrest ascribe arsenal article artificial artisan ascension austere askance obliquely aspire assail assault assay assert diligence obsequious assimilate stigma perspicacious astute asunder atman atrium attrition intrepid autonomous avarice avert avocation azimuth azure abbreviate aberrant abhorrent relinquish loathe abstinence abstention abysmal accelerate accordance accoutrement accrue exasperate acquaintance baccalaureate bacillus backbite baggage ballistic baluster bandolier banister barrage barranca barrier bartizan basilica bastion batholiths bathyscaphe battalion batten battle bauble ***** beastly ******* beckon beacon bazaar bizarre Bedouin beguile behavior beleaguer belligerent belvedere berserk beseech bewilder bezant bicker bigamy bight bilk billet billiard billow biogenic biscuit bivouac blatancy blizzard bodacious boggle bollix bombardier boudoir bouquet butte boutique bower brassier mesa breach breech brochure brogue brooch broach bruise brusque buccaneer buffoon bureau buttress buxom caffeine cauldron calisthenics calligraphy callous camouflage campaign campanile cannery cannibal canny cantaloupe cantankerous cantilever capacity capillary capricious carbohydrate caricature carnivorous carouse carriage cartography casserole cassette cataclysm catastrophe cache categorical caterwaul cavalier cauliflower celerity alacrity cellophane cellulose cemetery centennial cereal cerebellum ceremonial cesarean cessation chaff challenge champagne chandelier changeable chaparral charade chargeable chassis chateau chauffer chauvinism Cheshire chiaroscuro chicanery chiffon chigger chrysanthemum cipher circuit citadel clairvoyant clastic clique coalesce coercible coincidental colloquial colossal column combustible communicable community commute complacency compulsory comradery conceit conceal concession confetti conglomerate conjugal connive connoisseur consensus constellation consummate continuity contrivance convalesce convenient convertible convolution copasetic copious corduroy coriolis cornucopia corollary corpse corpuscle correlate correspondent corridor corroborate corrosion corrugate corrupt costume counselor countenance counterfeit courageous courier courtesy covert covetous cranny crease credenza credulity crescent ******* criterion crochet crocodile croissant crotchety crucial cruel cryptic cuddle cuisine cul-de-sac culinary culpable culvert cumbrous cummerbund ******* cunning curare curiosity curtilage curtsy curvaceous custody cylindrical cymbal cynicism cyst dabble daffodil daiquiri damsel dastardly dazzle deceit debilitate debonair debris debutant decency decipher decimate deconcentrate decorum decrepit dedicate defamation defendable defensible deference deficient deficit definitive defoliate delectable deliberate delicatessen delinquent delirious demarcate dementia demolish demure denigrate dentil denunciation deplorable depreciate dereliction derisory derrick descent desirable despair desperate despicable despondent destine deterrent detonate deviance devisal devisor devour dexterous diabolicalness diagnosis dialogue diamond diaphragm diarrhea dichondra dawdle differentia difficulty diffuse dilapidate dilate dilemma diligent dilute diminutive dinghy dinosaur director dirigible disadvantageous disastrous disperse disciplinary discomfiture discordant discotheque discreet discrete discrepancy disgust disguise dishevel dispersal dissect dissention dissertation dissident dissipate dissolve dissonant distillate distortion distraught disturbance divvy docile docket doctrinal dodder ***** eccentric linguistics domical dominate domineer dominion dossier doubloon douse drawl dreary dubious dulcet dungeon duodenum duress dwindle dynamism dynasty ebullition echinoderm eclectic ecliptic economist ecumenism edifice editor educe effervesce efficacious egalitarian elaborate elapsed eerie elegy eligible eliminate elite elixir elongate elucidate elusion eluviation emaciate embarrass embassy embellish embezzle embroidery embryo emissary emollient emphatic enchilada encore encumbrance endeavor endogenous endure engender ensemble enthusiast entourage entrepreneur epaulet epitome erratic erroneous escapade esophagus espionage esplanade etcetera ethereal etiquette eucalyptus eulogy exaggerate exacerbate excellency exhilarate expectant exquisite facetious Fahrenheit fallacy fanion fealty feisty frisky felicitous fenestration ferocious fertile fervent fickle fictitious fiery finesse finial fjord flaccid fledge flippant flirtatious flivver fluctuate follicle forbearance forbiddance forehand forebode forceps forfeit forgo forlorn formidable foundry foyer fracas fraught frivolous frolic frontier funnel copious furrow fuselage fusillade futile forgone frivolity frolic galaxy galleon galoot galore galoshes gambit gangrene ganglion gargantuan gargoyle gardenia garret garrote gasolier gatling gawky gazebo gazelle gazette geezer geisha gendarme generosity genre genteel gentry genuine geodesic geranium gesticulate ghastly giggle ****** gimmick giraffe gizzard glacier glamour glimmer glimpse glisten glottis gluteus gluttony glyph gnarly gnaw goddess godling gorgeous gorilla gory gossamer gourd gouts gracious gradient granary grandeur granulation grapple gratify gratuitous gregarious grenade committee grievance griffin gristle grotesque gristly grotto grouch groupie grisly grovel grudge gruel gruesome gubernatorial guerrilla guffaw guidable guidon guile guillotine gullet gymnasium gyrate habitable hacienda haggard halibut halitosis hallelujah hallow halyard hammock harangue harass harried hasp hatred haughty hearth hedonism hegira heinous hegemony hemisphere hemophilia hemorrhage herbivorous hereditary heresy heritage heroine hesitate hibiscus hidden hideous hieroglyphic highfalutin high-rise hilarity hippopotamus hoarse holler holocaust holster homicidal horror hosiery hurricane hydrant hydraulic hydronic hyena hygiene hyphen hypnotize hypochondria hypocrisy hypocrite hypotenuse hysteria idiocy igloo ignoramus ignore illicit illiterate illustrate imbecile immaculate immaterial immature immersible immigrant immune impasse impeccable impedance impenetrable impervious imperfect implement implicate implicit important impressible innately inert impression impugn inadequate inanimate inauspicious incandescent incantation incarcerate incentive incinerator inclusion incoercible incompressible incontrovertible controversy indefatigable inconvertible inconvincible incorruptible indices indictment indigent indigestion digestible indignant indiscretion indiscreet indisiplined indiscernible inducible inebriate ineffable inefficacy ineludible inexorable inexpiable inextricable infallible infatuation inferior inflammatory inflexible infuriate inimitable iniquitous infuse infusion ingenuity ingratiate inimical innards innocence innovate innumerable inoculation insatiable insectivorous insincerity insinuation inspection inspirator instability installation insurance insufferable insufficiency insurrection insupportable integrity intellect intelligence intemperance intension interaction interception intercession interdiction interface interference interpolate interrogate interrupt intersperse intervene interstice intractable intergalactic intransigent intravenous intrepid intricate intrigue introductory introject intrude inundate invective invariable invertebrate investigate intuitive invertible investiture inveterate inviable invidious inviolate invigorate invincible invoke invocation invalidate involute invulnerable impregnable ionosphere ipso-facto irascible iridescent eradicable irrational irredeemable irrefragable irrefutable irregular anomalous irrelevant irreproachable irrepressible irresistible irrevocable irreverent irresponsible irritative irrigate irritability isolable isosceles isostasy issuance isthmus italicize iterative itinerary interjection ******* jackhammer jackknife jackpot jackrabbit jaguar jai alai jalopy jalousie jamboree Japanese jacquerie Jacobin jargonize jaunt javelin jealous jehoshaphat jeopardy jocular jouncy journal jubilant jubilee judgment judicature judicious juggernaut jugular juke julep juncture junta jurisprudence juvenilia juxtaposition kahuna kalpa kamikaze kerf kangaroo karat ken katzenjammer katydid kempt kerosene kewpie khaki kibitz kibosh kilter kimono kinesiology kleptomaniac knell knowledge knuckle kook kowtow kulak kyrie labyrinth laccolith laceration lackadaisical laconic lacunar lacquer lagging laissez-faire lamprey languish lanyard lapidary laputan larceny lariat laryngeal larynx lascivious latent latter lattice latrine launderette lavatory laxity lechery legacy bequeath legend leister lei leisure lemming leniency lentic leopard lethal lethargy lettuce leviathan levitate lexical liable levity liaison libation liberate licentious lieutenant ligament lilac limnetic limousine limpid lineage lynchpin lineolate lingerie lingual liniment linoleum liquefy litany literacy lithesome littoral lizard loath local loiter longevous loquacity lottery louver lucidity lucrative ludicrous luminary lummox lurid luscious lyricism machinator machinelike machismo macrocosm besmirched machiavellian mackerel mademoiselle maelstrom maggoty magisterial magnanimous magnifico maintenance malaprop malarkey malediction malamute malicious malign malinger malleable mandarin maneuver mange maniacal mannequin manure manzanita maquette maraca maraschino marauder marbleize marbly marionette marmalade marquee marquetry marrow marshal marshmallow martyr mascara masochism massacre matriarchy maudlin mausoleum maxillary mayonnaise meager meandrous medial medieval megalith mediocre Mediterranean megalomania melancholy melee membrane memorabilia menagerie mercenary mendacity meritorious mesmeric mesquite metallurgy metaphor meticulous metronome metropolitan mezzanine micrometer midriff mien demeanor millennium minarets minion minuscule minutia misanthropic miscellaneous mistletoe moccasin modus operandi monaural mongrel monotony morgue morose morsel moribund mortgage mosaic mosque mosquito motley mottle mucous membrane mucus mullion multifarious munificent museum musketeer mutable mustache mutineer myopic myrmidon mystique naïve narcissism narcosis narrate nausea navigable Neanderthal necklace needle nefarious negligible nemesis neophyte nertsy nerve-racking nestle nether newfangled nocturnal nonchalant non sequitur normative Norwegian nostalgic nuisance nullify obedient obeisance obelisk obese objectify oblate oblique obliterate oblivious obsess obsolete obsolescence obstacle obstinate occupy occurrence ocelot odious oedipal officiate ogle ogre oligarchy omelet omnificent omniscient ontological argument oodles oomph opaque operable operative opossum optimal orangutan orchard orchestra ordinance oregano orgiastic oriel oriole ornery orphan osculate ostensive ostrich osteology oust overwhelm overwrought oyster pachyderm pacific pageant painstaking palate palaver libel palette pallet palomino pamphleteer panorama pantheism parapet paradigm papier-mâché paraffin paralyze parishioner parliament parody parquetry parsimonious pasteurize pathogenic payola ******* pediment pendant pendentives penicillin pennant pentathlon perception percussion perennial parameter perimeter peripheral peristalsis permissible pernicious perron perseverance persistent persona persnickety personnel persuasion petite pertinacious pessimistic pestilent pestle petticoat petulant phallus phantasmagoria pharaoh pharmaceutical peasant philander phenomenal philosopher phlegm phoenix phooey phosphoresce physique picayune picturesque piety pilfer finagle pilaster pillage pineapple pinnacle piquant pique piteous pitiful pittance pizzazz placate placenta plagiarism plaintiff plateau platypus plausible plinth plunderous pluvial poinsettia pollutant polygamy pommel ponderous portico portiere portentous prairie precipitous predecessor predicate predilection preeminent preempt preferential premier preparation preposition prerogative presumption pretentious preternatural privilege proclivity prodigious proffer progenitor progeny promissory promontory propellant propensity propound proselyte prospectus protégé protocol protuberant pseudonym ptomaine pulchritudinous pursuant pygmy pylon python qualm quarrel quarry quash queer quell querulous quibble quitter quixotic rabbet rabbit rabbi radiant rambunctious rancor rankle raspberry rethink rebellion recant recital reconcile redundant referral reglet relevant reluctant remiss reminiscent remnant rendezvous renegade repartee reprieve repertoire repetitious reprehensive reprisal repugnant rescind reservoir resistant resurgence resurrect revelry reverie retaliate reticent retrieve retrograde reveille reverberation reversible reversion rhapsody rhetoric rheumatism rhinoceros rhinoceri rhubarb ribaldry ricochet riddance rigmarole risqué rive rollick Romanesque Rosicrucian rotisserie rotunda rogue roulette rubato ruminate rusticate sabotage sabbat saboteur sacrilege sadomasochist salacious salmon salutatory samurai sapphire sarcasm sarcophagus sardonic sarsaparilla sassafras sassy satiate satirical saturate saunter savoir-faire savvy scabbard scaffold scalawag scarcity scathe scenario scenic schism sciatic nerve ******* scintillate scissor scourge scrawny scrimmage scribble scruffy scrounge scrumptious scrunch scrupulous scrutiny scurry scythe sedition seethe seismic self-applause seltzer semiporcelain seniority sensible sensual separate sepulcher sequel sequin sequoia serape serenade sheaves serendipity servant settee shabby shackle shanghai shanty shellac shenanigan Sherlock shirk shish kebob shoulder shrapnel shriek shrubbery shtick shush shyster Siamese sibyl significant simile simplicity simultaneous sinewy siphon skeptic skiff skillet skirmish skullduggery slaughter ****** sleeve sleuth slither slough sluice smart aleck smidgen smithereens smolder smorgasbord snazzy sneer snide snivel snorkel sobriety socioeconomic sojourn solder soldier solemn solicit soluble solvent sombrero somersault soothe soprano sophisticate sophomore sortie soufflé sousaphone ***** spiel souvenir sovereign spaghetti spandrel sparrow spatter sphinx spatula species specific spectacle spectral spelt sphincter spinach spinneret spiritual splatter splitting splurge spry splutter sporadic sprawl sprinkler spree sprightly squawk spurious sputter squabble squalor squander squeak squeal squeamish squeeze squiggle squinch squirrel stable squoosh stabilizer stagnant stagnate stalactite stalagmite stammer stampede stationary stationery statue statuesque statute staunch stealthy stein stellar stench stencil stoic steppe sterile stickler stifle stimulant stingy stirrup stolid strafe straggle strangulate stratagem strategy strenuous stretch strident stringent strudel streusel strychnine studious stultify stupe stupefy stupendous special stylus stymie styptic sublimate subliminal submergible substitute submersible subpoena subsequent subsidiary substantiate suburb subversion success succession succinct succor succulent succumb sufferance suffocate suggest suicidal sully sultry sumptuous sundae sundry superfluous superior supersede superstitious surreal supplicate surrender surrogate survey surveillance suspension suspicion sustenance swarthy ******* swath swear sweaty swelter swerve swindle swivel swizzle sycamore syllable symphony symposium symptom syndicate syndrome synonym synonymous synopsis synthetic syphilis syringe syrup suffrage tableau tabloid tacit tambourine tandem tangible tarantula tarot taunt technique telekinesis temperamental temperance thence temporal temporary tenuous tequila terrace terrain terrific terrify tetanus tether thatch thistle thither through though throat throttle thwack thwart ticklish tiffany timbre tirade titillate toboggan tolerant tongue top-notch topography tortoise trauma tortuous torturous tourist tracery tournament tourniquet trachea traffic tragedy tragic traipse traitor tranquility transcend travesty transcribe treachery treatise trellis trepidation trestle trinket triplicate triumphant trivial troglodyte troubadour trousers truncate tumultuous tundra turbid turpitude turquoise tutelage twixt twiddle twitter tycoon tyke typhoon tyrannical tyrannize tyranny umbrella unfulfilled unanimous usury undulate unequivocally unguent urethra unpre
There was a motion on the floor for the nomination of a proxy to be my epigone. I feared I didn't have enough votes to challenge so I filibustered. 
#sesquipedalian 

Written by
Toreinss Pinwinkel III 67/M/California 
https://hellopoetry.com/words/intergalactic/

----------


## tailor STATELY

I started a response earlier but refreshed the page by accident  :Frown:  So here I go again... 

• Found the website... loved this rendition of "The Song of the Moon" and the parade of opera singers  :Smile: 

• The "Christmas Star" made quite a stir. Saw some images that were breathtaking.

• Interesting tie-in with the upcoming Black History Month in February. You, Aunty, Ecurb, and I collaborated on a Black History project not too long ago on LitNet (2018) re: *Celebrating Black-American Literature*... http://www.online-literature.com/for...can-Literature

• re: “FILIBUSTER OR MILIEU THESIS"... tedious to read. I've seen similar word lists on google searches that seek to grab a click or two that are in no way poems of course. I thought to discern a hidden meaning/poem from the words that appeared out of sorts... but got as far as "entablature wrangle obliquely diligence obsequious stigma perspicacious intrepid relinquish loathe exasperate" before giving up. No joy for me on the link until I took the trailing " out... https://hellopoetry.com/words/intergalactic/ ... Some other interesting poems on the page though.

• Some more notable poetry: https://interestingliterature.com/20...d-the-planets/

• More Details Emerge About 'Oumuamua, Earth's First-Recorded Interstellar Visitor (2017 but supposedly updated): https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/...oseup-and-name ... the focus of the parabolic path of Oumuamua appears to be between the Sun and the Earth; I'm thinking this was a botched kinetic attack.

• Another recent visitor: C/2019 Q4... https://www.theatlantic.com/science/...muamua/598204/

• Beastie Boys/_Intergalactic_... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qORY...eastieBoysVEVO

• More Intergalactic Medium: (new to me!)... https://astronomy.swin.edu.au/cosmos...alactic+Medium
Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KIZAJYPYqY

• And a lengthy discussion... I started a response earlier but refreshed the page by accident  :Frown:  So here I go again... 

• Found the website... loved this rendition of "The Song of the Moon" and the parade of opera singers  :Smile: 

• The "Christmas Star" made quite a stir. Saw some images that were breathtaking.

• Interesting tie-in with the upcoming Black History Month in February. You, Aunty, Ecurb, and I collaborated on a Black History project not too long ago on LitNet (2018) re: *Celebrating Black-American Literature*... http://www.online-literature.com/for...can-Literature

• re: “FILIBUSTER OR MILIEU THESIS"... tedious to read. I've seen similar word lists on google searches that seek to grab a click or two that are in no way poems of course. I thought to discern a hidden meaning/poem from the words that appeared out of sorts... but got as far as "entablature wrangle obliquely diligence obsequious stigma perspicacious intrepid relinquish loathe exasperate" before giving up. No joy for me on the link until I took the trailing " out... https://hellopoetry.com/words/intergalactic/ ... Some other interesting poems on the page though.

• Some more notable poetry: https://interestingliterature.com/20...d-the-planets/

• More Details Emerge About 'Oumuamua, Earth's First-Recorded Interstellar Visitor (2017 but supposedly updated): https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/...oseup-and-name ... the focus of the parabolic path of Oumuamua appears to be between the Sun and the Earth; I'm thinking this was a botched kinetic attack.

• Another recent visitor: C/2019 Q4... https://www.theatlantic.com/science/...muamua/598204/

• Beastie Boys/_Intergalactic_... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qORY...eastieBoysVEVO

• More Intergalactic Medium: (new to me!)... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KIZ...alactic+Medium
Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KIZAJYPYqY

• Video 25 Space Facts: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LspOh-os6s8

• Video 15 Space Discoveries: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhdczC60lzA

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## Danik 2016

"I started a response earlier but refreshed the page by accident So here I go again..."-Oh my, I want to kill The Software when this happens...!
-I remember Celebrating Black-American Literature... It was a handsome idea.
- Sorry about FILIBUSTER OR MILIEU THESIS"...I read it very superficially and thought also there was a hidden meaning in some of the word combinations...
- Thanks for the beautiful poetry link. Particularly enjoyed:
On foot I had to cross the solar system
Edith Södergran
On foot
I had to cross the solar system
before I found the first thread of my red dress.
I sense myself already.
Somewhere in space hangs my heart,
shaking in the void, from it stream sparks
into other intemperate hearts. 
Found a very scholarly copy in English of Manilius Astronomica which influenced Housman:
https://books.google.com.br/books?id...page&q&f=false
-Oumuamua-Still remains a mystery it seems.
-C/2019 Q4-Interesting news. I think it is natural that as the telescopes get more potent they get also more able to spot celestial objects from outside the solar system. Maybe there were some here before, that couldn´t be detected.
Beastly Boys- Enjoyed that different music
Space Facts and Discoveries-I´m going to watch them separately.
***
-Space jokes and puns: https://www.redbubble.com/life/space-puns/
-Space food- Some of the videos are hilarious. I specially liked the Pizza video. The Thanksgiving meal didn´t inspire me: https://www.nasa.gov/audience/foredu...on/ditl_eating
-Song-Caetano-Lua, lua, lua: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJrWn5SnORQ
Lyrics in English: https://lyricstranslate.com/en/lua-l...moon-moon.html

----------

